# Great weather =Great Fishing



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">After canceling 3 trips since January these guys finally got to go fishing. Sam, Aj, and Jay from Denham Spring were rearing to go. The weather was perfect just a ripple on the water. First stop AJ nails a trout on the first cast LOOKING GOOD! We were on the trout but the bite was slow, but nice fish so we stayed at it working the area back and forth with the troll motor catching a fish every few minutes. Corks and titelined Bayside plastics in every color. After an hour things died so on the hunt. Trolled the shoreline picking off a trout or two then ZZZZZ drags running BULL REDS. I hooked up first then Sam landed a 35 inch Bronze Brute. We bounced around all morning never finding a good bite but we caught a couple every where we fished building a nice box of fish. We threw every color plastic I had and caught fish on all of them but none was any better than the other. Water color was stained to dirty you just had to put the bait in front of a fish to get a bite. We had a great day and a lot of laughs and ended up with a nice catch. These guys deserved a good day after 3 cancellations due to weather.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">51 TROUT<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 BULL REDS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.RatherBe-Fishing.com


----------

